# Visa cancellation Vs Absconding case



## Yacht_stewardess (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi guyz, im new here.. I need advise from all of you.. Im holding a RAK freeZone visa. I resigned last oct 25,2015. The company accepted my reaignation and send me to rak freeZone for cancellation of my visa. I went to ras al kahaima last oct. 26, 2015, but unfortunately our company is blocked in the system so the PRO told me they cannot cancel my visa. After 2 days the PRO called and say if i pay 200 the rak freezone agreed to cancel my visa. So i told them i am willing to pay just proceed the cancellation. Today i received a call from our HR manager and she told me that they will give me my passport so i can fly to home philippines. But they will put me abscond.. I dont uderstand why they are doing this to me.. My question is:
1. Can they put me abscond even i already resigned?
2. Should i get my passport and leave uae?? What is the consequence for me??

Hope some of you give me advice regarding this.. Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Call the FZ in the morning and report the company.


----------

